# !!!Human Resource Management / School Teacher & Canada job market!!!



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi,

Just wondering in canada Human Resource Management and School Teacher job is on demand and have got opportunities or not ????

Please share your views, we (me / wife) are from Delhi, India with good qualification and experience.....

Thanks:clap2:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mohitrahuja said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering in canada Human Resource Management and School Teacher job is on demand and have got opportunities or not ????
> 
> ...


Neither occupation is in demand in Canada.


----------



## cocojambo (Sep 8, 2010)

School teacher jobs are being cut in CAnada because of public school deficits. You're better off as a nanny or housekeeper.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cocojambo said:


> School teacher jobs are being cut in CAnada because of public school deficits. You're better off as a nanny or housekeeper.


This is not necessarily true. School teachers from overseas are not in demand because Canada is quite able to fund its requirements from within.


----------

